# York Show



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's my reserve champion saddle homer from the York show on Sunday.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- Glad you took Reserve Champion at the York Show. Looking forward to hear you taking Grand Champion soon. You certainly put alot of time and effort into it and deserve it. Nice looking Blue saddle. Yours in sport- Nick.


----------

